# Collection: Useful Tattoo Ideas



## Leonard Shelby (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,
very glad to have found what seems like a great community.

Yesterday I saw a great movie Memento that ignited an old idea I had again. There is a lot of vital information that I would want to have with me in the case everything breaks down
Paper can not be trusted of course for very long so some things would be best to have on you all the time as a tattoo. SS soldiers in WW2 had blood type tatttoos something like this would be very important for survival I think. others things too if you think of long term strategies, i am thinking maps, construction plans or physics formula for example

Do you think this is a useful idea?
What information would you want to take with you everywhere?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

First you need to introduce your self and what kind of prepping you do , done , want to do ,, were you live " part of the country , solar system " ,, welcome to PF .


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Targetshooter, lighten up a little. You've only been on the site for 3 months...
Leonard isn't trying to sell anything. 
Welcome Leonard, the tattoo idea is interesting. 
Tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What if I have a tattoo of a map to my stash and I get killed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I like this kind of tattoo


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a tattoo on my posterior that says "Exit only". That should be helpful.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've thought about a meat tag below my armpit on my rib cage (most protected part of your body). It would have name, SSN, place and date of birth, blood type and then add any medical aliments as I pick them up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll pass on this one.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

This tattoo question? Is it about giving those that depended upon you a bit of closure when your gone?
Or is it designed to give others a claim to monetary values that you didn't earn until your passage?????? 
Did your Government Dog-tags,Dental Records and DNA Sample fail?????? 
Want to stencil all those particulars on the body parts that might be found when you are gone????????
Perhaps you could give US a bit of pretext???


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Blood type is excellent. Makes sense. Maps and stuff - well, who is doing it they will now know your secrets!!


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

"Do Not Resuscitate" "No Life Support" "O+" "2705551221"

BF


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> What if I have a tattoo of a map to my stash and I get killed


Well, if you're dead - guess it doesn't matter. :rant:

1895gunner


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Butler Ford said:


> "Do Not Resuscitate" "No Life Support" "O+" "2705551221"
> 
> BF


An elderly RN in Texas, I believe, had the letters "DNR" tattooed on her sternum (middle of her chest).
When she came in the doctors saw it...and tried to resusitate her ANYWAY!! Assholes!! Her last request
was clearly stated and they refused to honor it!

True story.

Grim

I'll skip the tattoos, thanks. DNR means Do Not Resusitate! In other words...Let me go!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> Targetshooter, lighten up a little. You've only been on the site for 3 months...
> Leonard isn't trying to sell anything.
> Welcome Leonard, the tattoo idea is interesting.
> Tell us a bit about yourself.


 Yes you are right I have only been here three months , I do speak my mind just like everyone else does here ,, and I try to play by the rules .As far as tattoos ,, yes I have them ,, but I wouldn't put things I wouldn't want people to know on my body " no brainer " .


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tattoo?

If found dead 
Bake at 1600 degrees for 4 hours.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Yes you are right I have only been here three months , I do speak my mind just like everyone else does here ,, and I try to play by the rules .As far as tattoos ,, yes I have them ,, but I wouldn't put things I wouldn't want people to know on my body " no brainer " .


So ......... your saying my "Slippy Rocks" tattoo was a bad idea?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no I do not believe in marking the body 666 comes to mind


----------

